# Shimano Deore crank and BB removal



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a ~2007 Shimano Deore crank and bottom bracket that I want to move to another bike. What tools do i need? I believe the bottom bracket is ISIS-splined. How do i tell for sure? Also, how hard is this to do? i do all the other work on my bike so i am somewhat mechanically inclined.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's likely Octalink...Shimano never used ISIS (which was developed in response to Octalink)

You will need a Splined BB tool (Park BB-22 or equivelent), A crankarm puller (Park CCP-44 or equivelent), and a 8mm Hex (and preferably a Torque Wrench for re installation)

Park Tool Website has "How To" help on this as well


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Before committing, also ensure that both bikes use the same bottom-bracket shell width (68mm versus 73mm).


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

If it is outboard bearing bottom bracket then you need one of these tools
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24423&subcategory_ID=4200 
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18244&subcategory_ID=4200
and hex wrench to remove the non-drive side crank arm
If it is the octalink type then you need a crank puller tool and octalink BB tool
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24427&subcategory_ID=4207
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24393&subcategory_ID=4200

Octalink BB looks like this
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25664&subcategory_ID=5140

Outboard bearing BB looks like this
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16407-030_SHIXB7-3-Parts-48-Bottom-Brackets/Shimano-XTR-M970-Outboard-Bottom-Bracket-2007.htm


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Like the others have said, but to make it easier for others to identify the parts you're speaking of and which technology it employs (rather than just the name of the Shimano group like "Deore"), there's a part number stamped into your cranks on the inside of the arms, will appear in the format FC-M5xx...

Another resource for instructions for your Shimano gear is techdocs.shimano.com.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

- 8mm allen
- cartridge bbt-2
- crankpuller ccp-4


----------

